# The $54,000 Bottle of Scotch



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

https://news.aol.com/story/_a/81-ye...0/20071209172609990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting medwards, thanks for the link. The comments to the article should also be read.


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, I thought the $14,000 bottle I saw locally was a lot!!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Scotch*

Gentlemen

That was me my friends, I bought the whole lot for my dear friends here! Merry Xmas to you all!

LOL

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

*Man I bet that would taste good mixed with Coke*

or Pepsi if you prefer.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Samblau*

Samblau

Yea, you are right. We need a good mxer for this scotch, Pepsi is a great idea. Even Dr Pepper
LOL

Have nice day


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Interesting medwards, thanks for the link. The comments to the article should also be read.


The comments were pretty funny. While I also think $54k is excessive, I couldn't care less what someone else spends their money on.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Must be pre-Phylloxera.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

Philistines! Everyone knows you only mix good Scotch with 7-Up - and make sure to throw in a handful of maraschino cherries and a straw!


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Akajack said:


> Philistines! Everyone knows you only mix good Scotch with 7-Up - and make sure to throw in a handful of maraschino cherries and a straw!


regular flex/swizzle/sippy cup? I don't want to chance it with a $54k bottle.....for only $39k more could I supersize it and/or get a big gulp? seems like it would pair well with a Wagyu Big Mac or five pice foie gras nuggets.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Scotch and Fig newtons*

Gentlemen,

Who was it that enjoyed his scotch and cokes with fig newtons? A TV type.

Nice day


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Concordia said:


> Must be pre-Phylloxera.


I believe Phylloxera only affected grape vines, and grapes aren't involved in the creation of whisky. Perhaps if it was a bottle of cognac/armagnac, maybe.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Who was it that enjoyed his scotch and cokes with fig newtons? A TV type.
> 
> Nice day


Col. Potter from M*A*S*H


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

CCabot said:


> I believe Phylloxera only affected grape vines, and grapes aren't involved in the creation of whisky. Perhaps if it was a bottle of cognac/armagnac, maybe.


Correct CCabot. To be even more exact, it primarily affected the Vinifera family of grapes, which includes most classic european grape varietals (Cabernet, Merlot, etc), but not the North American varietals (Muscat, Concard et al), which are a differnet family.

Of course, now we have Phylloxera resistant strains of most of these vines, or vinifera vines grafted onto roots of the other stock.

All of this of course is based on my sometimes faulty memory, so could be hazy on details.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

CCabot said:


> I believe Phylloxera only affected grape vines, and grapes aren't involved in the creation of whisky.


Um, right.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

IIRC, and I could be way off the mark there, a _bakkle_ of royal salute 50 costs about that much...whichseems like a much better value sence you can keep the 18K gold label once you've finished your juice...

maybe make a handsome belt buckle out of it or something??? :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gabba Goul*

I got that very bottle yesterday my friend.

A picture of it in a Xmas card!
LOL
Merry Xmas
Nice day my friend


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

At that price, and that age, scotch becomes a brag or an investment.

Though the snobs believe whiskey mellows desirably with age, I find anything over 25 years becomes awfully boring.


----------

